# Giant Madagascar Hognose



## arachnocat (Jan 12, 2009)

Picked up a beautiful GIANT Madagascar Hognose (_Leioheterodon madagascariensis_) this weekend. Thought I would share some pics of him. He's very sweet (hasn't hissed or shown a threat display) and amazing to hold. He has big soft scales. He's rather wiggly though and strong  













The person I got him from had him for 3 years and she got him from a reptile rescue so I'm not sure how old he is. He hasn't eaten yet but his eyes look a little cloudy (more so in the pictures) so maybe he's going to shed soon. I did notice one of his eyes has what looks like a little cloudy spot inside. I'm hoping that will go away when he sheds. May take him to a vet to be checked out if not.


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 12, 2009)

*Very nice!!!*

WOW   That's cool looking!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you get it from craigslist?


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 12, 2009)

Why yes I did.  
Without the pink and black cage though. I already had a big cage set up for him. Had my eye on that ad for a while but it dissapeared around xmas and I didn't have the money. I was glad to see it was reposted last week.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 12, 2009)

arachnocat said:


> Why yes I did.
> Without the pink and black cage though. I already had a big cage set up for him. Had my eye on that ad for a while but it dissapeared around xmas and I didn't have the money. I was glad to see it was reposted last week.


Haha I was actually checking it out myself, but in the end decided not to get it since I was looking to get an Albino burm.

He looks great though.


----------



## tarantulaholic (Jan 13, 2009)

wow, that looks venomous. theres one at local store here in vegas, forgot price.


----------



## Craig (Jan 13, 2009)

Leioheterodon are awesome snakes!! I had a breeding pair a few years ago. They are awesome. They are also rear fanged venomous. Their fangs are small and the bite is negligible.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, I hadn't heard of those from Madagascar.  What do they eat?  I've been interested in the colorful ones south of the border too.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 13, 2009)

Craig said:


> Leioheterodon are awesome snakes!! I had a breeding pair a few years ago. They are awesome. They are also rear fanged venomous. Their fangs are small and the bite is negligible.


The fangs of _Leioheterodon_ are small in proportion to their size, but are still quite impressive, when you consider how big this particular species is.  As for the venom, Dr. Brian Frye has researched the venom and DNA of this particular genus, and found that it is actually really HOT, very similar in composition to that of the Mambas and other African Elapids.  Based upon the DNA and venom findings, he has recommended that these snakes, along with several other African(yeah, I know Madagascar is an island off the coast of Africa, but its species originated on Africa)rear-fanged Colubrids be moved from that classification and re-classified in their own group, which he calls "Protoelapidae", as research indicates that these snakes are a sort of "missing link" between the Colubrids and true Elapids in Africa, and are closer to the latter.  I've kept several of these snakes, including a Golden Hog which would only eat live small rats, and believe me, it didn't take a rat long to die after being bitten by that snake, usually around 15 seconds.  

pitbulllady


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, what a stunning animal! I love the little native hognose snakes in my area, but that guy is a real stunner!


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks. Here's a really interesting article about hognose venom: http://www.hognose.com/pages/venomous.htm


----------



## Craig (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbulllady said:


> The fangs of _Leioheterodon_ are small in proportion to their size, but are still quite impressive, when you consider how big this particular species is.  As for the venom, Dr. Brian Frye has researched the venom and DNA of this particular genus, and found that it is actually really HOT, very similar in composition to that of the Mambas and other African Elapids.  Based upon the DNA and venom findings, he has recommended that these snakes, along with several other African(yeah, I know Madagascar is an island off the coast of Africa, but its species originated on Africa)rear-fanged Colubrids be moved from that classification and re-classified in their own group, which he calls "Protoelapidae", as research indicates that these snakes are a sort of "missing link" between the Colubrids and true Elapids in Africa, and are closer to the latter.  I've kept several of these snakes, including a Golden Hog which would only eat live small rats, and believe me, it didn't take a rat long to die after being bitten by that snake, usually around 15 seconds.
> 
> pitbulllady


What exactly constitutes "hot" I really would like to see the actual journal article on the subject and see exactly what toxins are involved.


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm. That's a good question. I found this site which has some great info about toxins. 
http://www.venomdoc.com/


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's what he says about Leioheterodon madagascariensis"
*"Very low in neurotoxins, rich in anticoagulant lectin toxins as well as metalloproteinase enzymes" *

He also mentions that these snakes have weak venom and very small venom glands so their bites are considered "medically insignificant". 

Here's a paper that includes this species:
http://www.venomdoc.com/downloads/2003_BGF_Colubroidea_RCMS.pdf


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jan 15, 2009)

VERY, VERY IMPRESSIVE!!! And yes, it does look like a shed. 

David


----------



## Craig (Jan 16, 2009)

which is what I said. I thought the idea that they were "hot" was completely asinine.


----------



## froggyman (Jan 17, 2009)

I have to say that is one impressive beast!!


----------



## arachnocat (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally got around to making a video of him:

[YOUTUBE]eD-PENXvNRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Craig (Apr 9, 2009)

beautiful snake!! I also really like your setups. They are very nice. It shows that you really care and take good care of your animals!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Snake!


----------

